# Ducks Go To Forever Home & Canada Gosling Released



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2009Jul25

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so beautiful and they look so happy.
Great new home you found them, Terry.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love that pond, nice to see a happy ending.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope they live long and happy lives in their new homes!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I hope they live long and happy lives in their new homes!


I will DEFINITELY second that!!

Many thanks, Terry!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow - those ducks are in waterbird heaven!

So nice to see a happy, healthy release. Both goose and duck seem to be relishing their freedom.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a great duck pond--and that sweet canadian goose looks so happy to be free and healthy. Great job!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a lovely place for some homeless ducks. I bet that they will love it there.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great pics, and great stories. Love the work you do Terry!! min


----------

